# Pay to go to Baja ?



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Foreign tourists will pay tax to stay in Baja California Sur


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just re-read it and it's 350 pesos .... and only Baja Sur


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Its another ****** Tax.. Like the Fidio Comisio.. As was quoted.. gringos spend $15 on chewing gum they will never notice.... That's his solution , but it doesn't have to be. There is a lot of money coming into the area.. Do the math.. they are looking at 1,500,000( visitors) x we'll say they only stay 6 days and only spend $225 a day = $2,025,000,000.00 is that too high? Do some really feel vacationers spend less on Hotels Taxi's Rental Cars Meals Trinkets Drinks Deep Sea Fishing Scuba Diving Snorkeling and TIP'S? So The money is coming into the area...That's a Fact Jack..
So the issues are either.. #1. Workers are unfairly compensated for their efforts #2. Workers are poor stewards of their income #3. BOTH..... I have seen all 3 .. I ran a Hotel Restoration Project, and quickly on, I came to the conclusion that having lunch catered in everyday, was cost effective.. that I paid just a little more than other General contractors were paying sure helped.. I could write a book about that experience and maybe some day I will.. I was also a Scuba Instructor and I personally saw , Dive Guides and Boat Captains and even First Mates get tipped everyday and get paid in cash every Saturday and some were, always broke by Tuesday or sooner. I saw the gamut with business owners as well. If your a "****** Businessman" operating in a tourist area ? Believe me your going to be receiving visitors who expect a gift no less than once a month... Like anywhere.... If this business fails you will lose your job.... but chances are I will lose my life's savings.. Not totally unlike the American Gold Rush. By the time the last worker finally arrives the Gold is all gone late arrivals or those with few or no skills end up begging or stealing.. Address the real ISSUES.. in no particular order... Alcohol and Drug abuse.. Domestic Violence.. Corrupt Employers and City and State Official's. Education.. Generation after Generation of Panhandler's..


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

This reminds me of the Florida lottery. They played it up as a way to get extra money for schools, then they cut the budgets from the General Fund by exactly the amount made from the lottery every year and stole what should have gone to schools for their own pet projects. Schools in FL are worse now than before the lottery. It's just a tax on stupid people.

Honestly, the way Trump is treating Mexico, I see a lot more of this and a lot more harrassment of American expats and tourists in the future. It frightens me, because I was planning on moving to MX the end of this year. Now I don't know.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

DebInFL said:


> Honestly, the way Trump is treating Mexico, I see a lot more of this and a lot more harrassment of American expats and tourists in the future. It frightens me, because I was planning on moving to MX the end of this year. Now I don't know.


I have lived in Mexico for over nine years and have never felt "harrassed" by anyone because of my nationality, though people who don't know me often ask where I'm from, mostly out of curiosity. Lately Mexican friends and acquaintances have brought up Trump in conversation to find out what I think of him, and my answer is always extremely critical. Than we have a serious chat about awful he is and how much harm he can cause to Mexico and the world in general.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are ways that the VP can take over if the POTUS is acting irrationally. I think most of the cabinet has to support the move. Interesting thought.....let‘s hope.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Apparently 70% of tourists that head to Baja California are Americans.

I wonder if this is how Mexico will pay for Trumps wall


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

DebInFL said:


> Honestly, the way Trump is treating Mexico, I see a lot more of this and a lot more harrassment of American expats and tourists in the future. It frightens me, because I was planning on moving to MX the end of this year. Now I don't know.


If Trump stirs up your paranoia, perhaps it is best that you not move to Mexico. For your own safety.


----------

